# Add your questions for a basic knowledge test for new hires!



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

When I was 19 I was applying for a job with a respected GC who only took on guys with lots of potential and worked on all his own jobs. He turned down lots of work but made great profit on what he did do.

He had a great test that completely caught me off guard (at the time I'd never heard of a test for a carpenter position). He asked each one verbally so you didn't feel like you had much time to think and if you crumble under pressure your'e out. One of his questions was "if you have a wall already framed and you want to make a 90 degree corner how do you lay it out?" I was nervous and didn't want to take much time on such a easy question so I launched into a california corner and 16OC and felt pretty good about my answer. He said "you forgot to start your first stud out at 16 1/2" instead of 16"....

To compensate for the drywall that will go on the other wall first. Other wise you'll have to rip a half inch off the starter sheet for this wall.

Great f--kin question!! I use it now. I have yet to get the correct answer, but I don't hold it against them. That's a sneaky one.

I also use the one Tom mentioned about the difference between a miter and a bevel.

See if they can properly use a speed square.

How would they frame an arched doorway.

I'd fail the "Golden Rectangle" myself....NOW!

I like the saw horse idea.

My brother had a interview for a city job and they gave him just enough materials to accomplish his task...to build a bird house with very specific measurements. If he made one bad cut he wouldn't have enough material to finish. It forced him to think every bit of it through and it was timed. They said they had a 94% failure rate. He passed.

Hey Mike, save me a Coors.

Wack.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

OK, your SSN# didn't pan out. Will you work for $3.00 an hour or would you like to be reported?


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

wackman said:


> When I was 19 I was applying for a job with a respected GC who only took on guys with lots of potential and worked on all his own jobs. He turned down lots of work but made great profit on what he did do.
> 
> He had a great test that completely caught me off guard (at the time I'd never heard of a test for a carpenter position). He asked each one verbally so you didn't feel like you had much time to think and if you crumble under pressure your'e out. One of his questions was "if you have a wall already framed and you want to make a 90 degree corner how do you lay it out?" I was nervous and didn't want to take much time on such a easy question so I launched into a california corner and 16OC and felt pretty good about my answer. He said "you forgot to start your first stud out at 16 1/2" instead of 16"....
> 
> To compensate for the drywall that will go on the other wall first. Other wise you'll have to rip a half inch off the starter sheet for this wall.


You should have told him you were going to hang that wall first.


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

How many board feet are in a 2x4x8
How many linear feet are in a 2x4x8
what layout measurement should you be using if you are building a load bearing wall
What layout measurement can you use for a non load bearing wall.
Explain "stacking" the trusses (normal term around here for laying out trusses directly above stud layout).
Why/where would you more commonly use a double plate?
why/where would you use a double jack?
Give them a peice of plywood and have them layout stairs to a 48" landing. take the square sets off the square.
Throw together a stack of 2x4's and have them layout a basement wall at 16 o.c. (watch for crowning)(watch for 3/4" variance from first stud)
(bonus if they ask if walls will be butting the ends and a "T", or whatever system they use for corners, is implemented.)(Fire the gutless worm if he asks you how you would attach at the corners.)
Last but not least,,,,
boxers or briefs?


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

EDT said:


> Im planning on hiring some people for production doors and finish work. I was wondering what questions anyone in this particular field may ask?
> 
> Im looking for speed and thoroughness.
> Some carpenters are slow but very very precise and have excellent quality. Thats not something I can make money on or even stick to a scedule but i also cant make money on correcting bad work.


 Temp them up an out of square door frame and let them know the mechanics of the door(inward swinging LH, outward swing RH, etc.) Dont mention to them that the hardware is reversed. Hinges if possible, but I always reverse the knob to see if they'll fix it.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Ya fella's left out the most important question.

So.......Is your mother single?.....Cause now ya'll be working for a genuine MF.:w00t:

Bob


----------



## VitoFromNJ (Jun 25, 2006)

Wackman, if you asked me how I would lay out a 90 degree corner, I would have told you with a square


----------



## widco (Jan 16, 2004)

---


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I think you guys have missed a fundamental question....not only is there a dumb end of the tape, but how about HOW TO READ A TAPE? Have any of you guys actually kept a guy who couldn't read a tape? Reading the tape is a measure of at least having a clue of what fractions and math in construction are all about. I use a tape to interview unless I am hiring pure labor. If they cannot show me the divisions and apply a little math, like dividing 15 feet into 4 rows (screwing down metal roofs, etc.), then I won't have a lot of time for them. I will teach a guy to frame the way I want it done, or any other skill they need for us, but I have found that a lack of basic math skills almost impossible to overcome.

Now granted, w all have to learn to follow the take the line, leave the line when cutting close, and kerf is important, but you can show a guy what you want, and expect them to go with it..unless someone else taught them a way you don't like. Read back some of the threads and try to follow how many ways there are to do any given task...none are wrong, all will work, but I prefer my guys to do it my way..after all, it is my name on the check they get on Friday.


----------



## vtgaetano (Mar 5, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> Hell, I wouldn't even make it that difficult on them, I'd ask him to show me how he would cut all 6 2x4's to say... 60 inches the fastest. A guy that would know not to measure them one at a time would be impressive to me.


I too would ask something like this. A "carpenter" should know many of the questions asked here, but I need someone who won't spend all day doing it!!!


----------



## VitoFromNJ (Jun 25, 2006)

OK, here I go again. What would you guys think of a 40 YO self proclaimed Cartenters Helper, who is afraid of the saws and unable to read a tape. I worked with him for two days, and he can clean sweep and organize better than I can++++, and thats something we all want.

I just drew up a tape on graph paper to show how an eighth is an eighth, seven eighths , is well seven of em. I will on monday give it to him and let him know that I cant have a helper who cant measure and cut

After he got done with a little demo work, I started him on shake work.

Slow, and I expected that, but unable to ....so far...... grasp any concept. And doesnt seem to listen, and prefers to talk alot.

His two qualities are that he is friendly, speaks nice to the homeowner, he is good on the eye, meaning he dresses appropriate, and has teeth.

I beileve this individual has potential, how long should I wait, i dont want to waste anyones time, and I dont want a know it all, or a South American to replace him.

PS, no problem with guys from anywhere, I need to speak in English


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I feel your pain Vito.

But for me "His two qualities are that he is friendly, speaks nice to the homeowner, he is good on the eye, meaning he dresses appropriate, and has teeth." wouldn't be enough to override "Slow, and I expected that, but unable to ....so far...... grasp any concept. And doesnt seem to listen, and prefers to talk alot."

Slow but with the ability to learn and get faster is one thing, same thing as slow because trying to do a really good job.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

If the best quality is gonna be 'good to the eye', - - my'd as well hire some blonde bombshell, - - or maybe even get a 'brunette' to heighten the odds on reading a tape :laughing:


----------



## [email protected]&R (Jul 26, 2005)

I have resorted to useing this website for measurment and general math. Works really good. http://themathworksheetsite.com/


----------



## jgmillzy00 (Apr 26, 2006)

My first questions now for newbies are, Do you have a regular diet ? How much Mexican and Indian food do you eat ? Whats your intake of hotpeppers daily ? And finally, Do you have IBS ?

I had a guy who was running to the can more than he was working. And it wasnt very pleasant working along side of him.


----------



## VitoFromNJ (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks for the funny and serious replys! This guy is my very first helper, I guess you could say that I've hit a milestone in my carpentry career. And its only been two days, and so far I have been impressed and disappointed, in what I have seen.

How long do you guys take before you decide if someone is or isnt gonna work out? 

Shouldnt a guy who answers a Carperters Helper add, and says he has limited experience, under a years worth, be able to rip a 1/2X1/2" dado from the back of a 4' long piece of 5X4?

Or am I expecting way too much?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

VitoFromNJ said:


> Thanks for the funny and serious replys! This guy is my very first helper, I guess you could say that I've hit a milestone in my carpentry career. And its only been two days, and so far I have been impressed and disappointed, in what I have seen.
> 
> How long do you guys take before you decide if someone is or isnt gonna work out?
> 
> ...


Easiest way for me was to hire 2 part timers. Let them each work with me on a job apiece then replace the worst one with another new hire and so on and so on and keep doing this... untill I feel I have the right guy or guys.


----------



## RobertF (Jan 20, 2006)

VitoFromNJ said:


> Shouldnt a guy who answers a Carperters Helper add, and says he has limited experience, under a years worth, be able to rip a 1/2X1/2" dado from the back of a 4' long piece of 5X4?
> 
> Or am I expecting way too much?


Depends on where his experience actually was. He could've just been a board/door holder. His previous employer might've not allowed anyone else to make a cut or measure.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

VitoFromNJ said:


> Thanks for the funny and serious replys! This guy is my very first helper, I guess you could say that I've hit a milestone in my carpentry career. And its only been two days, and so far I have been impressed and disappointed, in what I have seen.
> 
> How long do you guys take before you decide if someone is or isnt gonna work out?
> 
> ...



If it's a 16-year-old kid who can't yet measure or cut, - - that's understandable, - - I'd give him a few weeks and see if he can 'catch on' (at entry level pay).

But for a 40-year-old 'supposed' carpenter's helper to not know even the basics?? That's just way beyond the pale for me . . .

Far as I'm concerned, - - if by this time he still can't measure and he still can't cut, - - then he doesn't 'measure-up' and he just can't 'cut-it'!!

The 16-year-old will learn fast, if he has the interest, - - the 40-year-old obviously doesn't really have the interest, - - or he'd already 'know' . . .

Skills can be taught, - - interest can't.


----------



## VitoFromNJ (Jun 25, 2006)

Thats an interesting tactic, Mike, I dont think I am gonna do that.

And Robert, I think you are right about his previous employer as far as his experience with them.

But isnt the half inch dado rip sorta common sense, or rather self explanatory. And it was weird, in a way. What I did was I took the piece of wood and marked it with a pencil and said could you take this to the table saw and cut this out. I got this OH NO reaction out of him, whereas, I have seen newer guys in the past almost get excited to use a saw. This guy seems afraid of em.


----------

